# Question about 9mm



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm looking at some magazines and the ad says,

"Four (4) Colt Factory 1911 9X23, 9mm Magazines, Blue Steel 9 rd, Hard to find!"

Is that regular the 9mm? It says luger there is only one size Lugar 9mm < correct?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

No, it's a differing cartridge.

You're going to have to find yourself some old gun magazines that did stories about IPSC shooting. At that time, the 9mm you know (actually known as the 9x19mm) did not make 'major' to the .45 ACP. However, a lot of guys wanted to use 9mm pistols, the first of which was the .38 Super. Then the competitors tried stretching the cases, first to 9x21, and then 9x23 and one of them was a necked down 10mm round that thankfully died a quiet death.

The reason that choosing the right cartridge is important to an automatic pistol is that those cartridges must 'headspace' off the case mouth. By 'headspace,' this means how the cartridge is held firmly in the chamber for ignition. A revolver has a rim, but automatics have a slight lip on the front of the chamber to hold the cartridge in place.

This derives from how the bullet is held in the case. A revolver bullet needs a firm, roll crimp, since six cartridges must be ignited. The crimp of an automatic needs the case to be full length to buttress against this chamber lip.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

@The Tourist is correct. The common 9mm is the 9 mm parabellum which is 9x19. 9x23 is not interchangable.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Nothing wrong with a 45ACP


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

9X23

"A round developed in Spain around the same time as the 9mm Parabellum was the 9mm Largo. 9mm Largo, or 9x23mm, employs a longer case than the 9mm Parabellum (23mm vs 19mm) and an ever-so-slightly lesser powder charge. Basically, knock 50 fps off a 9mm Luger and you got it."

"The competitive shooting world has also given us 9x25mm Dillon and 9x23mm Winchester. The former round is a 10mm case necked down for a 9mm projectile (sort of like .357 SIG) and the latter is (in the broad strokes) a rimless .38 Super. These cartridges meet the Major power factor of IPSC and other competitive shooting events but haven't caught on outside of that."

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2018/11/sam-hoober/difference-between-9mm-and-9mm-luger/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I like 45 APC or 44 MG. Former is good close and the latter is good to at least 75yrds in a good pistol

9mm nope


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Well answered already, the 9x23 is a different round that the 9x19mm/ 9mm NATO/9mm Parabellum/9 mm Luger. 
Look at all of those names for the same round, it can be confusing. The magazines pictured do read 9mm Luger, which is the standard 9x19. 
So whoever posted that ad, really confused everyone. He botched the ad.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good chance those mags were from a weapon that had been used for target shooting. The 9X23 had a run at that but faded away.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> No, it's a differing cartridge.
> 
> You're going to have to find yourself some old gun magazines that did stories about IPSC shooting. At that time, the 9mm you know (actually known as the 9x19mm) did not make 'major' to the .45 ACP. However, a lot of guys wanted to use 9mm pistols, the first of which was the .38 Super. Then the competitors tried stretching the cases, first to 9x21, and then 9x23 and one of them was a necked down 10mm round that thankfully died a quiet death.
> 
> ...


Great info. Thanks. If I ever get another 9 mm I will remember this.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

380 ACP is AKA 9mm Kurz aka short


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tracking down all of the different 9mm rounds will make your head hurt.


----------

